# Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?



## Judy (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mittlerweilen schon viel von diesen Musky's gehört und im Netz auch Bilder und dergleichen gefunden.

Nur worin liegen denn die Unterschiede zu einem Hecht?;+  Die Form, das Maul, die Flossen ist doch genau das selbe wie ein Hecht, oder? #c Außer dass sich die Musterungen dieser beiden Raubfische unterscheiden konnte ich nichts weiter ausfindig machen.

Aber von euch kann mir doch bestimmt jemand mehr darüber sagen bzw. schreiben, oder?


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

der muskie, kurzform des indianischen namens muskelunge, hat neben der anderen zeichnung einen stærker beschuppten kopf als unser hecht. der muskie kommt natuerlich ausschliesslich in nordamerika vor, seine verbreitungsgrenze ist aber weit suedlich von der des northern pike, wie der esox lucius dort heisst.

in der lebensweise unterscheidet sich der muskie vor allem dadurch, dass er bei niedrigen temperaturen seine aktivitæten weitgehend einstellt. dazu ist er auch tendenziell stærker nachtaktiv als der hecht.

und er ist sehr viel schwieriger mit kunstkødern zu ueberlisten. der muskie hat die unangenehme eigenart, immer und immer wieder als nachlæufer hinter dem køder herzuschwimmen, ohne ihn zu nehmen.


----------



## sebastian (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Der Muskie hat auch spitz zulaufende Flossen und im Unterkiefer eine andere Anzahl an Löchern als der hecht, weiters wird der Muskie auch größer als ein Hecht.
Was ich so weis.


----------



## Sepp0815 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

also ich dachte immer das der Musky die Engl.-Amerikanische bezeichnung für Zander ist! Der Hecht ist der Pike bzw. Northern Pike, der unserem Hecht etwas ähnlicher ist in der Zeichnung. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren wenn es jamand besser weiss und belegen kann.


----------



## sebastian (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muskellunge


----------



## polli (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Es gibt einige (4) Unterarten des Hechte. 
Muskie ist einer (Kettenhecht und???? gibt noch einer..)
Andere Anzahl der Sinnesöffnungen, ich muß da mal nachlesen.
Andere Färbung (Statt Hell AUF Dunkel: Dunkle Färbung auf Hellem Grund)Maul Oberständiger, etcetc.

Ist aber alles reines Halbwissen ( das in dunklen Nächten der Schonzeit angelesen wurde... 
Hab auch ein paar Links, leider auf meiner Adminsite.
Schiebe ich dann die Tage nach.
Gruß
Polli


----------



## polli (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Zander ist PIKEPERCH (Hechtsbarsch).
Im Amerikanischen eine Zabnderunterart: Walleye


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



Sepp0815 schrieb:


> also ich dachte immer das der Musky die Engl.-Amerikanische bezeichnung für Zander ist! Der Hecht ist der Pike bzw. Northern Pike, der unserem Hecht etwas ähnlicher ist in der Zeichnung. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren wenn es jamand besser weiss und belegen kann.



alles falsch. der northern pike ist identisch mit unserem hecht, der muskie ist eine andere hechtart, daneben gibt es noch drei weitere hechtarten in nordamerika, die aber allesamt sehr viel kleiner sind.

die amerikanische bezeichnung fuer zander ist walleye, wobei zu beachten ist, dass der walleye wiederum eine andere art ist, als der europæische zander. und damit es gerecht ist: der muskie ist zwar die grøsste hechtart, aber der walleye bleibt kleiner als der europæische zander.


----------



## Sepp0815 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



polli schrieb:


> Zander ist PIKEPERCH (Hechtsbarsch).
> Im Amerikanischen eine Zabnderunterart: Walleye



Danke, hatt mir auch keine Ruhe gelassen so das ich es selbst noch schnell recherchiert habe. Kam auf das selbe Ergebniss |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



nordman schrieb:


> alles falsch. der northern pike ist identisch mit unserem hecht, der muskie ist eine andere hechtart, daneben gibt es noch drei weitere hechtarten in nordamerika, die aber allesamt sehr viel kleiner sind.
> 
> die amerikanische bezeichnung fuer zander ist walleye, wobei zu beachten ist, dass der walleye wiederum eine andere art ist, als der europæische zander. und damit es gerecht ist: der muskie ist zwar die grøsste hechtart, aber der walleye bleibt kleiner als der europæische zander.


Janz jenau so und nicht anders ist dat!!! :m


----------



## profifischer (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

hallo
soweit ich weiß gibt es in amerika den muskie, dan northern pike, den tiger muskie und den chain pickerel. diese hechte gibt es in dem spiel fish with trophy bass 4.
mfg manuel


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



profifischer schrieb:


> ... den tiger muskie...



tiger muskie ist ein hybrid aus muskie und northern pike.


----------



## Ocrem (7. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

und chain pickerel wäre dann der ketten hecht


----------



## polli (8. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Klugscheißmodus an:
Aus "Die ganze Welt des Fliegenfischens"
Hecht 
(Esox Lucius 10 bis 14 Sinnesporen am Unterkiefer)
Hell auf Dunkel

Mukie 
(Esox Masquinongy 12 bis 20 Sinnesporen)
Dunkel auf Hell
Gespitzte Flossenspitzen

Redfin Pickerel
Esox Americanus
Maximallänge 40 cm
10-13 gewellte Streifen 

Kettenhecht
Esox Niger
Durchschnittslänge 50 cm
Kettenähnliches Muster

Klugscheißmodus aus...

Wie gesagt:
Alles nur geklaut.
Kein Wissen|supergri


----------



## Holger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*














Da oben ist der Muskie, da unten sind redfin pickerel und chain pickerel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Der Muskie ist einfach eine übergebliebene Große-Seen (N-Amerika) Variante aus der uralten Familie Esox, immerhin sind so 360 Mio Jahre glaubhaft belegt, was selbst die Dinos zu kurzzeitlichen Neuzeiterscheinungen macht. :g :q

Die Jungs sind also rund 1/3 Milliarden Jahre optimiert, da bildet sich schon ein guter Standard heraus, und das besonders interessante: Die ganz alten aus der Urzeit sahen schon fast genauso aus. Also wohl ein Optimum an Fisch in der Lebensart als Überfalljäger. Diese 4 Arten (gibt wohl noch ne 5. Esox reicherti, Amur + gegen Japan ) sehen ja nun alle erkennbar gleich aus, die Unterschiede sind sehr klein gegenüber den Gemeinsamkeiten.

Was Größe und Wachstum betrifft: Die Muskies wachsen i.d.R. schneller in den Seen, und sie werden als etwas mehr im Freiwasser präsente Hechte auch wohl häufiger in den gewaltigen Größen gefangen. "Unser" und der Nordamerikanische Esox Lucius überrunden in den Extremexemplaren den Muskie aber ganz locker, die größten Exemplare aus Rußland gen Ural jedenfalls. Für Interessierte: Die IGFA hält auch sowas alles fest, für uns heute sind Fische von 35--70kg (nicht Pfd oder lbs!!!) jedenfalls ein purer Traum. 

Bei direkter Konkurrenz erweist sich der Esox lucius auch als erfolgreicher, genau das sieht man genau an seinem riesigen Verbreitungsgebiet. Der Muskie hat den Berichten zufolge ein klein wenig mehr von der Lebensart der Freiwasserforellen entwickelt, so wie zum Vergleich ein Rapfen auch anders lebt als ein Döbel.

So, jetzt doch mal nachgeschaut, war mir doch so daß ich noch einen vermißte (bisher war's instant brain ):

Hecht (Esox L. 1758)
    * Europäischer Hecht (Esox lucius)
    * Amurhecht (Esox reicherti)
    * Muskellunge engl. Muskie (Esox masquinongy)
    * Kettenhecht (Esox niger)
    * Rotflossenhecht (Esox americanus)
    * Grashecht (Esox vermiculatus)

Da ist auch in Amerika noch einer mehr, die letzten 3 sind die Minis.


----------



## Judy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Vielen Dank für die reichhaltigen Infos :m 

Wenns am Stammtisch mal zu diesem Thema kommen sollte kann ich dann auch einen auf "Klug********r" machen :q 



MfG Judy


----------



## til (10. November 2006)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Der Hecht tendiert dazu, den Muskie zu verdrängen, weil er früher laicht und sich die Hechtbrut dann die Muskie-Babies zu Gemüte führt.


----------



## dim888 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Muskie ist einfach eine übergebliebene Große-Seen (N-Amerika) Variante aus der uralten Familie Esox, immerhin sind so 360 Mio Jahre glaubhaft belegt, was selbst die Dinos zu kurzzeitlichen Neuzeiterscheinungen macht. :g :q
> 
> Die Jungs sind also rund 1/3 Milliarden Jahre optimiert, da bildet sich schon ein guter Standard heraus, und das besonders interessante: Die ganz alten aus der Urzeit sahen schon fast genauso aus. Also wohl ein Optimum an Fisch in der Lebensart als Überfalljäger. Diese 4 Arten (gibt wohl noch ne 5. Esox reicherti, Amur + gegen Japan ) sehen ja nun alle erkennbar gleich aus, die Unterschiede sind sehr klein gegenüber den Gemeinsamkeiten.
> 
> ...





da gibts doch noch den alligatorhecht?!?


----------



## e!k (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



dim888 schrieb:


> da gibts doch noch den alligatorhecht?!?




Das stimmt, aber bei dieser Art handelt es sich nicht um einen  Fisch aus der Familie der "echten" Hechte. Der wird einfach Hecht genannt. 

Das ist genauso wie bei Kartoffel = Erdapfel. Mit Äpfeln haben die trotzdem nichts zu tun.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



til schrieb:


> Der Hecht tendiert dazu, den Muskie zu verdrängen, weil er früher laicht und sich die Hechtbrut dann die Muskie-Babies zu Gemüte führt.



Meiner Meinung nach verdrängen Muskies den Hecht. War ein paar mal in Minnesota und Wisconsin zum Fischen, in guten Musky-Gewässern sind die Northerns eher selten.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Gibts geschmackliche Unterschiede *grins* ? In der Pfanne kann man die doch kaum unterscheiden...

Nee mal ernsthaft...als ich einmal in Amiland war, wurde dort auch erzählt, daß normale Hechte sich gegen Muskys durchsetzen würden?! Kein Plan, aber weiter verbreitet sind ja unsere Hechte.


----------



## paulmeyers (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

MMn. verdrängt der E.L. eher den Muskie, daher wird er in Nordamerika auch häufiger entnommen, zum Schutz der Muskies.


----------



## Silberreiher (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Hallo, 

zur Verdrängungsdiskussion: es wird wahrscheinlich weder der Northern Pike den Muskie noch umgekehrt dder Muskie den Northern Pike generell verdrängen. Wie immer in der Natur ist es so, dass es Gegenden und Gewässer gibt, da ist die eine Art dominant, und welche, die der anderen Art besser zusagen.... 

Ähnlich gabs ja auch immer die Diskussion, ob die Regenbogen- die Bachforelle verdrängt oder umgekehrt... Auch hier gilt: es kommt allein auf die Gewässerbeschaffenheit an. Nur diese bestimmt, ob die eine Art dominant ist, oder die andere... Beide haben nämlich minimal unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse an Gewässerstrukturen, Gewässertemperaturen, Geschiebeeintrag, usw. Verschiebt sich einer dieser Parameter aber auch nur minimal, so kann das für die Zahl der Individuen einer Spezies im Hinblick auf die der anderen aber enorme Auswirkungen haben...

Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## paulmeyers (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

Silberreiher, zum Teil magst Du recht haben, aber Verdrängung findet trotzdem statt.


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*



dim888 schrieb:


> da gibts doch noch den alligatorhecht?!?



Und den Hornhecht :m


----------



## feko (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hecht und Musky / Wo liegen die Unterschiede?*

och,dann gibts noch mehr,belonesox belizanus 
vg |rolleyes


----------

